# Anyone at Hammersmith??



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello all  

Well I'm both happy and nervous... just had a call from Hammersmith for an initial consultation, next Tuesday!!! (funny how things start to take a rapid turn when you relent and turn private  )

Anyway, I wondered if there was any more Hammersmith ladies out there? What are your thoughts, experiences

Good luck one and all,


Cheery xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Cheery

I have just finished our first cycle of ICSI at the Hammersmith and am due to start a second there in September.

I am under the consultant Mr Lavery who is lovely and always helpful and willing to answer questions, and the nurses are all lovely and really make you feel at ease.

They haven't got me pregnant yet but i have been very happy with the treatment i have received from there.

Please feel free to ask me any questions about Hammersmith.

Good luck

Love
Woo


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Cheery,

Good luck at the Hammersmith! Experience does seem to vary depending on your consultant and the straight-forwardness of your case.

We have mixed experiences there and overall it was not OK for us. The first consultant we saw tried to push us into using donor sperm. The second blamed the failure of our cycle on my weight. I will never forget my devastation at his cruelty and ignorance.

In our case they simply could not cope with all the complicated factors - My DH's cancer and sperm complications, my age, weight and disability.  We felt on a production line at the Hammersmith and it was the wrong production line for us.

The staff who do the day-to-day procedures we found brilliant and in particular there were individual staff members who made egg collection and embryo transfer very special indeed.

Good luck.

With warmest regards,


----------



## Janes (Sep 20, 2004)

Hi Cheery,
I had my first ICSI at H'Smith and, overall, was happy with the service. Everyone was lovely and it seemed to run very efficiently. The only person I wasn't that thrilled with was Mr Magara. He's very matter of fact and talks in euphamisms. He also talks very quietly and has a very strong accent which doesn't help. 

Where the treatment fell down was afterwards. I miscarried at 8 weeks at no-one wanted to know - not the IVF clinic, not the gynecological clinic (where I'd also been), not the main hospital - no one. I had the m/c in December and it took me until June to get an appointment!! When we went in Mr Margara said we should have written him a letter and he would have seen me straight away! So why can't anyone deal with phonecalls? Also, when I said, if i never have a child what should I do about my horrendous AF pains and he bascially said 'get used to them!'

I've now moved to ARGC which is overall more stressful as you are in evey day and have to queue for ages. The treatment though is very personalised whereas at Hammersmith they tell you, before you've started treatment, what days you'll be in for bloods and scans. ARGC review your case every day and call you every evening.

ANyway good luck!

Lynn


----------



## laylar (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi
I spent many years nearly 5 in total at the hammersmith and my feelings are very mixed. On our first attempt we were successful and have a wonderful dd who is 4. Following that my we had 4 failed cycles 2 biochemical, 1 negative and a positive followed by a miscarriage. They wanted us to carry on and would not carry out any additional tests on why my cycles were failing. In the meantime our DX is male factor only I underwent 2 HSG's and a hysteroscopy which I believe were unecessary. My DH also had a PESA which was really only done to line the consultant's pockets. 
Since then we have moved to the ARGC. I am in the middle of my 2ww from a FET and the main difference I have found is how they tailor the treatment to the individual. Also on my 3rd visit to the clinic they knew my name after 5 years at the hammersmith the dr's and nurses still had to ask me my name. 

I think that if your dx is straightforward then it is fine, I was just left feeling very let down after my failed cycles.

Good luck in your attempts

Laylar


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your response.  

I got to meet with Mr Trew last week and he has said that he wants to get me onto the IVF tx asap.    I have been given provera to start a period, I've then got to have a scan and bloods. After that (fingers crossed for the right blood results) it'll be full steam ahead   He thinks we will start a short course of Puregon at the begining of August.... whirlwind!  

I'm very excited, but trying hard not to get too excited as I am more than aware of the statistics... fingers crossed though girls!  

Cheery


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Cheery,

Just wanted to say good luck with your tx and to just let you know my experiences of Hammersmith.

As you can see from my signature I had 4 icsi and 1 FET all at Hammersmith and all negative.  While I could not fault the nursing staff and bedside care, etc I do have to agree with some of the comments above that tx is very much a production line (1 method for all) and of course if you are a straight forward case this will probably work for you as it does for many.  However if you have any complications I don't feel that they are willing to try different or some may say experimental treatments.  Even after so many failed cycles at my last review in April I was told I should carry on and have another go because there is no apparent reason why this isn't working.  I don't have the strength to do another cycle in exactly the same why cos why would it be any different a 5th time so I have changed clinics and am now at the ARGC.

My advise to you would be to have 2 cycles at the most at Hammersmith and if you have still not had any success (which hopefully you will!) don't just keep doing the same thing over and over, go somewhere else for a 2nd opinion.

Lastly on a positive note, a friend of mine who had been trying to conceive naturally for 2 years and had unexplained infertility got pg with twins in April with her first ever ivf cycle and that was at Hammersmith!

At the end of the day go with what feels right for you.  Lots and lots of luck.
Lauren xxx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for all your comments. just thought I'd update you.

Went to see Mr Trew and he has given me Provera to start AF. Subject to tests, they are hoping to start Puregon asap. 

Fingers crossed eh

Cheery


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya 

I just wanted to say GOOD LUCK to Cheery I have everything crossed for you hun!!!

And hi to AlmaMay yey i have a cycle buddy!! I would love it if we could be cycle Buddies in September i hope we are around the same time, It will all depend on my AF as i can be very irregular. Keep me posted as to where you have got to in your treatment.

I live in Radlett in Hertfordshire, Where are you from?

Cheery keep us posted on your treatment, I will make sure i look out for you on here.

Love
Woo


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to FF but just wanted to say hello as I'm with Mr Trew at Hammersmith too.  He came highly recommended by someone who has just given birth to a beautiful little boy after her 1st IVF at Hammersmith.

My first 2 (negative) attempts at ICSI were with Roehampton which I am quite glad to have left as I felt the treatment was unprofessional and there was not enough attention to detail - they missed the fact that I've got endometriosis as the problem had been identified as a low sperm count.  I'm sure there are horror stories at all clinics (mine at Roehampton for instance!!) but I've been really pleased with Hammersmith so far.

Anyway, had my laparoscopy yesterday to zap away unwanted cells and free up my left tube which had become blocked.  Seeing Mr Trew in a couple of weeks when I hope he'll let me start the next cycle (he seems to favour the short protocol) at the beginning of August - although he did suggest September to let all the insides settle down after yesterday.

Good luck to Woo, Katie and Cheery with your cycles.
Jayne  (Chadwick)x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Wow Jayne, it looks like you and I are going to be 'Trew' Cycle Buddies!!! Fingers crossed after the scans and bloods later today we'll get our starting orders!!  

Good luck all


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya AlmaMay

My cycle isn't behaving is the answer i am still waiting for AF and I'm now on day 40 but never mind, they have said that i only have to have one bleed between now and September and at this rate thats all I'm going to have.

As soon as we have moved ( in 2 weeks ) I'm going to look in to acupuncture i think, bit nervous about it but I'll try anything if it's going to help.

Hope that everyones OK and things for the Hammersmith Ladies are going well.

Loadsa love
Woo
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya AlmaMay

You can be as nosey as you like hun!!
We are not having PGD at the hammersmith as i have been tested and after alot a hassle and mistakes (long story) i have been told that i am not a carrier of the cf gene so we don't need PGD which was a huge relief i can tell you.

We are very lucky and my husband is very very well which is great ( he is so fit he puts me to shame ).

We are moving to a lovely house and although it's quite stressful we are really looking forward to it, having a garden is going to be amazing as at the moment we live in a 2nd floor flat.

I had a chat about acupuncture with my hubby las night and he has said i should go for it and give it a try. so i am going to look for a clinic that does it near us.

Love
Wendy woo


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya AlmaMay

No i haven't recieved a letter like that from the Hammersmith I would love to be involved in that.
Are you going to take part?
Sound great it's about time he did another one of those his last set were brilliant.

Love
Woo


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
thanks for the welcome - it's great to chat to people about experiences although I'm amazed at how many people I know who are having IF tx.

Wendy, any luck with the AF yet?  Fingers crossed for you and good luck with the move - a garden will be great with all this sunshine. 

Katie, we've not received a letter to go on TV but I don't think we would either.  We've kept the number of people who know we are having IF tx down to a minimum so far so this probably wouldn't be a good idea for us.  

I'm impressed with all the acupuncture talk - a few people have recommended it to me but I can't stand needles - I'm still struggling with the stitches in my belly button at the minute - dh has to change the dressing whilst I cover my head with a pillow!!

I'm back in to see Mr Trew on the 27th July so I'll know then whether I'll be an August or September cycle.  

Take care Ladies and looking forward to chatting to you all.
Love
Jayne xx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

You could be right Katie we are private patients so that could be it, Do you think you might take part? I will watch it very closely because he really knows his stuff, although i didn't think that he did a clinic anymore.

AAah Jayne you poor thing i hope that your stitches aren't  giving you too much trouble, They can get a bit itchy can't they.
I wish you better. I have everything crossed for you to get the go ahead as soon as possible.

No still no sign of AF and i haven't even had any symptoms so I'm not even sure that it's on it's way, And now the silly comments have started.
As soon as you tell someone that your AF is so late they start with the '' are you sure that your not pregnant, because miracles do happen''
Which is quite a sweet thing to say and for some people i know that can be the case, but then i explain our situation again and all i get is '' well you never know'' .
Yes i do know and that is why we are having treatment urgh it can be a bit annoying as well as upsetting.

Anyway rant over Er SORRY about that.

Hope that your all ok!!! Any news Cheery?

It's always lovely to hear form you all

Loadsa love
Wendy woo
xXx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all  

Just thought I'd check in and update on progress... Had my bloods and scan earlier this week and found out I have lots of cysts (looked like a bunch of grapes  ). Seeing the all-knowing Mr Trew on 26th and, as long as he's ok with the scan, am hoping to get straight on the IVF trail, just in time for the summer hols... fingers crossed eh girls?!!  

Seems like you're all doing ok... I didn't get a letter from the BBC, how rude!?! lol

keep in touch... maybe we should have a Hammersmith thread?

Cheery x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya Ladies

How are we all? well i hope! 
Jayne i hope your doing ok and you have had your stitches out!

I have everything crossed for you AlmaMay i hope you get a good result tomorrow, Have you thought any more about doing the TV thing?

Yep I am moving next Friday and I'm really looking forward to it now and I'm hoping that the old wives tale of new house new baby works for us.
I cant wait to start treatment again, I hope that we're not delayed though as i still have no sign of AF.

Hope all the Hammersmith ladies are well.
Take care

Love
Woo
xXx


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Katie that is fantastic news!! I am so pleased for you      

It's all systems go for you then, BRILLIANT.

Loadsa hugs
Wendy Woo


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Katie, that's a fantastic FSH result - I was told they don't start worrying until it's nearer 8 and anything under 10 is OK.  Does this mean you'll start in September for definite? Mr Trew has suggested the short protocol for me too this time - probably due to the reactions I had on the last 2 attempts

Wendy, fingers crossed for the AF - maybe the stress of moving house has caused some of the delay and once you are unpacked and relaxed it'll make an appearance. 

Cheery, looks like you'll be full steam ahead for August - have you got some time off around the transfer time?  

I had my stitches out this morning and although it's not a particularly pretty sight it appears to be healing fine.  I can barely feel it now and hope that Mr Trew lets me start in August too but I know he's a cautious man and if he thinks that it would be more likely to work if we leave it a month he will!!  Just seems like waiting forever.  

I took redundancy at the end of January this year just in time for my first ICSI - I've been able to have the last 6 months off work (we'd just moved house so I've been a full time painter and decorator) but now the time has come to seek new employment. It's difficult knowing that you may (fingers and anything else that bends crossed) get pregnant but I suppose you have to get on with the other major things in life and if we are lucky enough for the ICSI to work we'll just work around it.

Take care and keep chatting!

Love 
Jayne xx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
Katie, I spoke to HR before I left and although they didn't have a policy regarding IVF, they did support people for the first couple of attempts and would give you the time off for scans etc and a week off around the EC/ET.  I have a friend still there and she got this time off when she had her first IVF a month ago.  Does seem to really depend on the employer but you can self-cert yourself for 7 days or get a doctors note.  My line manager was a man and when I told him about the IVF (wasn't going to but it was part of my negotiated leaving date) I think he thought it was similar to going to the dentist!! 

Regarding going for it...we'll certainly have a go but DH's sperm so poor the doctor told us hanging from a chandelier after wouldn't help them get up there!! I'd heard that you are more likely to get preggy after an op - does this apply to IVF or just natural?

Wendy, today must be moving day....fingers crossed all goes well and I hope the new home brings you lots of luck and joy .

Cheery, good luck for next Tuesday - Mr Trew should be on top form as he's just had a weeks holiday! We are seeing him next Wednesday and moving DH's frozen back-up from The Bridge to Hammersmith.  We were going to do it by tube but the embryologist pointed out that it's transported in a big black box that may look suspicious to the police....can you imagine trying to explain that one  .

Anyway, must be off as going away for weekend and not-so DH has left a pile of dirty clothes that he's decided he wants to take!!  

Lots of love
Jayne xx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi All

Well I'm back from my appointment and all very positive  

Mr T (who is very tanned I might add  ) has agreed to start me straight away!!! I have an appointment next week and drugs to start AF. Should all be over and done with by mid September... scary huh??  

Now getting very nervous and excited. He's putting me on the long protocol and I have a pile of paperwork to look at/sign  

Fingers crossed eh girls... and good luck to you all,

Cheery x


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Cheery - great news on the start date - all those forms take forever - I've just spent the last few hours working through mine. You are right, Mr T does look very tanned, he's obviously still on holiday mode today as he's wearing his safari suit! 

My consultation went really well apart from looking at several piccies of my insides...sometimes Mr T likes to share the details a bit too much! Anyway, he said everything in there is really healthy and he's zapped away any scar tissue/endo - he wants me to wait for the next AF (due around bank hols Monday) and then I start the short protocol which means egg collection sometime around mid Sept, fingers crossed.  At this rate there must be a fair chance of bumping into one another in the early hours at Hammersmith!  

Wendy, hope everything is good in the new house and that you are still on course for September too.

Anyway, got to go now as off to Newcastle for remainder of week - DH is a geordie so we are off to stay with the in-laws 

Hope you all have a good rest of week.
Love
Jayne x


----------



## sooz (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me adding to this thread but i just wanted to wish everyone all the very best of luck for your forthcoming treatments. I was at the Hammersmith for my last ivf and did like Mr Trew a great deal. I found him very personable and informative, and so i am pleased to read that others have also found this. Once you are having your actual ivf you won't see him, but the other staff that do the day to day stuff are also ok. 

No more ivf for me though....enough is enough... .but just wanted to wish you all the very best.

Take care ladies

Sooz


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Im new to the site but have been quickly catching up on this Hammersmith thread and wish all of you all the best.
Im hoping to start my 3rd cycle of IVF at Hammersmith next month (if my FSH drops!) so would be good to keep in touch with all you Aug/Sept cyclers! 
I have the usual moans about Hammersmith (dont tell you alot, on a production line etc..) but generally have found them good and trust them totally on their medical judgement.  My consultant is Mr Margara who is a real gentleman and is upfront and realistic with us which I think you need.
Anyway, will be regularly dropping so hope to get to know you all better soon!
Sarah


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome Katie and the links. 
Im starting to gradually work my way round all the different bits of the site! 
Good luck to you for Sept
Sarah


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi

I have just noticed this thread and thought I would pop on and respond . 

I am now 7w 1 day pregnant , after having my 1st attempt at IVF at Hammersmith .. I have just been for a scan there this morning and saw the heartbeat ..

when you start the cycle you will be dealt with by specialist IVf doctors and the nurses .. I did not see my consultant at all once I started . 

The treatment has been excellent and I cannot fault it at all .. The doctors and nurses are great .  Very honest , open and realistic .. They have a nurses helpline and also a doctors line that you can call at anytime to answer questions , even silly things  .. I have used this many times so far  , I now have it on speed dial  !!! 

I have never had to wait for apointments and they have always been on time , even early some times ..they have always called me when they said they would and have never let me down .

They will bring you in for scans / bloods when YOU need  them , so they do 'tailor' make the treatment for you ... I was funded on the NHS and cannot see how they could have treated me any better even if I had padi them a million pounds .

The out come of the treatment is the most important thing and I would rather compromise on the 'fluffy ' approach and get the right result ... which is what I got ...Yippee !!!

Its all a matter of opinion and how you want to be treated but for me it was spot on !!

Good luck to all you ' Hammersmith Girls '  fingers crossed for lots of BFP's  ...

Take  Care

Wanda
x x x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations Wanda!  
Its great to hear good news, hope all continues to go smoothly for you 
Good to hear your comments on hammersmith too.  Ive already had 2 cycles at Hammersmith but never made that much use of the telephone lines and wasnt quite sure if they were just for emergencies so its good to hear that you used them lots and found them helpful - will have to use them more this time! as well as getting plenty of support from FF  
Good luck with your pregnancy 
Sarah


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all, now started the Provera to start AF... never thought I'd be happy about it but it's a means to an end!!  

I have my training appt on Thursday and it's all systems go...   The provera should bring AF by the weekend and then it's straight onto Bruserilin and then Gonal F (we have been booked for the long protocol).

We were hoping it would all be sorted by the time I go back for the new school term, but not so much luck...    According to the schedule EC should be in the 1st or 2nd week of September. This has meant that I have had to bite the bullet and tell my boss (not a good start for a new job   ) he has been great though, very supportive considering  

We haven't told anyone else though. I want to keep it a secret... I would rather tell them the good news   or no news at all, don't think I could handle it if I had to tell everyone it didn't work. 

Hope you're all ok... good luck Hammersmith Girls, we rock   !!!!

Cheery xx


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Hammersmith Ladies,

Wanda, congratulations - it's fantastic to hear good news stories as it all helps to keep positive vibes going.  A friend of mine who had a first time BFP at Hammersmith (going to the little boys christening on Saturday!) used the emergency phoneline too and thought it was brilliant - she even continued using it after she'd been transferred to Kingston at 10 weeks preg and they were great with her.

Sarah, welcome and fingers crossed for a 3rd time lucky for you too.  When will you get your FSH result? 

Katie, good luck with the doc on weds - hopefully you'll just be signed off and thats one less worry for you especially if your work is mad at present - sounds like your manager is being quite supportive too.  Don't be too upset about your friend's email - I've had a similar experience and when I asked her about it she just said that she was so excited she wanted everyone to know at the same time as quickly as poss - maybe that's why your friend did it that way too.

Cheery, hope the AF comes according to plan at the weekend.  I've got my instruction apptmt this Thursday too - it says it should last about 2 hours which is about 4 times longer than the last place I was at...good signs!  

I had a good time up in Newcastle with the exception of one woman with 2 small children telling me she could tell straight away that I wasn't the sort of person who'd be interested in having children - I just looked at DH, raised my eyebrows and smiled - if only she knew how wrong she was. The problem was that father-in-law overheard and decided to start questioning me on kids - chose the easy route and just ignored him and thankfully the subject was dropped as we don't want to any of the parents to know about all the issues yet.

Speak to you all soon.
Love
Jayne x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya everyone,

How are you all doing? I hope that everyone is well.

Well im all moved, unpacked and settled in yey, It feels quite strange but im really happy here so far, today is the first time ive been able to get on to the ff site as we had no internet connection and ive really missed reading all the posts and keeping up to date with everyone.

Just wanted to pop on and say hi, hope everyones ok.

Love Wendy woo


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hello all  

Well I had my 'training appointment' today and all is well. So much for 2 hours, we were in and out in 40 minutes... dh is loving the purple bag  

So we're all set. Got my first bottle of Buserilin and they've changed my dose of Gonal F to 150iu... apparently that is quite low by comparison to some  

Anyway lots of       to all and keep in touch,

Cheery x


----------



## fion (May 12, 2005)

Hi all 
this is my first post i wonder if it will work?
both dh and i are going to see mr trew at the end of august to start IVF in sept.  he has been really nice and kindly explaining everything in clear detail - which sometimes doesnt sink in of course.
Cheery - how exciting for you to start the ball rolling - and by the way what is a purple bag for? am a bit dim on the abreviations too! I wish you all the luck with your journey.
Katie - how are you. thank you for replying to my pm - i am now trying to do this one.  
I have been seeing Daniel Elliot in Windsor for a few times - he's nice.  I'm not sure what to think of Accu but if someone told me to stand on my head for 2 hours I would!
regards to all  fion
regards


----------



## fion (May 12, 2005)

Katie, great to see my name mentioned on the screen.  how exciting!!!!  

I go for my 'co-ordination' appointment at the Hammersmith on 18th - is that the same thiing as a 'training' appointment.?

With regards to your dh - put him in the same file as 'he's a man'. He is practical person and doesnt want to know all the 'girly' stuff - I guess he is doing his bit the only way he knows.  He is a bit scared too and probably deep down excited. Men really don't want to know all the ins and outs. He will also also try to block things out of his mind with regards to you going thru these different things.  hey! keep calm!! mine is a flippen doctor!!  I think thats worse - he's so flippen nosey and knows tooooo much! He doesnt want to be there either ---- even when i give birth! ... .    anyway thats another story! 

Do you go to see the lovely Daniel in Windsor or London.  I go to Windsor as I live near there.
speak soon and take care.
fion


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Katie, I'm sure your DH doesn't mean to be hurtful - it's def a 'man thing' and I bet he'd be mortified if he read this.  My DH has been really supportive but still doesn't get hormones and moods.   I think he was feeling a bit guilty the first couple of goes as it was down to male infertility, now I've been diagnosed with endo it seems to have put him back on a level playing field (in his mind anyway).  He does get a bit huffy with me when he's doing the injections as it takes a few minutes of me fidgeting before the needle actually goes in.  Quite concerned it could get worse on this go as he actually has to push the needle in with puregon whereas with menopur it was a pen that you just pushed the button and the needle popped in.  Your GP and manager both sound great though - at least you feel completely supported on that side and it will take a massive amount of stress away.

Hi Fion, welcome to the Hammersmith thread.  Yes the training and co-ordination appointments are one in the same thing.  It's all about going through all the consent forms and showing you how to inject - oh and the cervical assessment - sounds severe but it's basically a practice run for the EC and ET!!  I had Sister Jo Masters for mine and she was absolutely lovely - I was asking all sorts of questions and she patiently answered them all - they really seem to be as bothered about your mental health as your physical.

Cheery, I agree - great bag although mines more burgandy than purple!!  I'm on 250iu of puregon  - not sure what the difference is between that and Gonal F - perhaps because I'm on the short protocol??  When do you start the sniffing?

Wendy, glad to hear you are loving the house and you are back on-line. How's everything going with you  - are you still on for September?

Sarah, any news on your test results / dates yet?

Off to finish decorating in our bedroom.  I'm trying to get house completely done in next couple of weeks as have other in-laws (DH parents divorced so I've got a double dose) coming down for long bank holiday weekend.  Also getting CV out and about.  If number 3 doesn't work then I need to get back into permanent work and will give IVF a rest for 6 months or so.  If all goes well and we have a BFP then I'll try to do so some contracting work - either way the moneys running out!!

Take care and sending you lots of love
Jayne xxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone 
Just got back from a lovely long weekend in Devon and just catching up with posts on FF.  

sounds like you are all doing Ok and getting prepared with your burgundy bags .  Im on my 3rd now - not sure if we were supposed to recycle them or not but they keep giving me new ones!! 
Katie, the bags are full of needles(!),antiseptic wipes, puregon pen etc...  Good luck with your co-ordination appointment - it will be fine, the nurses are all really lovely and the ones that do this training tend to be the sisters so all are really experienced and happy to answer questions. 

Jayne, happy decorating!  Hope your weekend with in laws goes well 

Fion, welcome to this thread, Im quite new too but feel like a bit of an old timer at hammersmith (3rd time lucky i hope ) so feel free to ask questions

Wendy - good luck in your new home , glad the move all went smoothly 

Cheery,  good luck, 150 is a good dose and means they think you will respond well to the drugs. when do you start your buserelin? 

Im feeling much more relaxed after our little break.  After the delays with starting last month and a pretty hectic time at work etc.. we decided we needed some time off.  We have rest of week off too so good to just chill out and make the most of this weather.  
I go back to Hammersmith on my next day 2 for FSH test (should be sometime next week if AF arrives when she should).  If FSH is lower (13 last time so long way to drop to be normal  ) then its all set with the Buserelin jabs....  
Hoping that the rest and plenty of reflexology I have had will have helped. 
Hope you all enjoying the sunshine  
take care and wishing you all lots of luck  
Sarah


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi,
Katie, I had AF too when went for co-ordination appt and they wouldn't do the cervical assessment when bleeding so I've got to go back tomorrow vv early to have it - assume you'll have to do the same but they do the appt between 7 & 9am so hopefully it won't mean more time off work for you.  Do you do all your own injections?...don't think I'm brave enough to do that - mind you given everything else thats been poked and prodded I should be able to by now!!  I've always had the injections in the top of the leg but they have said this time I could do stomach  or top of bum.  Just need to know which hurts the least.  If all goes well (like you AF always late when don't want it to be) I should start injections on 1st September - will be able to report any dodgy side effects to you!  

I followed all the Zita suggestions last time, bought her multi-vits which included Co-en 10 and tried to stick to 60 gms protein a day which is hard.  Not sure if they helped or not - got slightly better graded eggs second time but less of them. It's probably worth asking the sister at you appt - I'm sure she'll give a decent answer...let me know what she says!

Sarah, have you used the Homeplan/Calea for your drugs - I've looked on the cheap drugs thread and they are mentioned on there.  My last drugs came from Ferring but they don't do Puregon - the Sister at Hammersmith suggested they were reasonable compared to the hospital pharmacy - apparently you don't pay VAT on them if buy direct.  Fingers crossed for your FSH and that AF comes along.  Have a lovely rest over next few days and I'm sure that will help.

Hi to Cheery, Wendy, Fion - hope you are all well.

Lots of love &  
Jayne x


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya everyone

How are you all doing?

Good luck tomorrow Katie, I was at the hammersmith on Monday for my co-ordination appointment and was there for about 10 Min's, Filled up my Purple bag again with syringes and swabs.

I'm all ready to start in september it's just a shame that my body isn't, I am still waiting for AF and i am now on day 69 of my cycle ( I have never wanted AF so much in my life ) looks like it may hold me up a bit but not to much i hope.

Hows everyone else doing?

I'm going away next week and i am looking forward to having a break even if it is a week away with my in laws.

Hope everyone is well

Loadsa love
Wendy woo


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Alma May


Good luck for your appointment tomorrow ..Is it a co ordnation appointment ? ..What time is it ?  Good idea to jot all your questions down and the answers as its so easy to forget it all ..  After my first appointment I felt really comfortable with all the info I had been given.  A lot of my questions were answered as we went through the chat so I didnt have that much to ask .

Partners are not allowed in to the 'theatre ' when you are having ec as it is such a highy sterile area .  My ec was fab , I had sedation , which I highly reccomend ( and spoke a lot of nonsense ! ) and it only seemed about 10 mins from when I walked to the theatre and was wheeled out again  .. My partner was waiting for me  by my bed ..

He was allowed in for the ET ..  Which was nice as you see your embies on the screen and then yu get given a piccie of them ..

I am sure all your questions will be answered  ..

I am going to the Wolfson clinic tomorrow morning 8.45  for my scan ...

Good luck as you embark on this very special journey ...  

keep us posted 

Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

Hi all,

Glad to hear things are all going well... seems like we've all got lots going on!  

Well AF finally started and i started injecting Buserilin Monday... how exciting    However, total lunacy has set in and I am having moments where I feel like I've had a full frontal labotomy    DH doesn't know weather to laugh or hide!!!  

So here I am, starting my journey... first DR scan on 23rd Aug and then it's Gonal F. Fingers crossed EC should be early to mid September    

Both excited and nervous... just want me a little person  

Take care all and lots of     

Cheery x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi all 
Does sound like everyone is busy and in need of lots of luck      

Wanda, hope all goes well with your pregnancy scan - it must be so exciting to see your baby's heart beat!  

Katie, best of luck for tomorrow, Im sure it will all go well and give you a chance to get all your questions answered.  Dont worry about the EC, I was the same as Wanda for both my last cycles, heavily sedated and dont remember a thing.  DH or friend can be there the whole time whilst you wait and after you come out of theatre

Jayne, I havent tried the homeplan but it sounds good if it doesnt include VAT! We have used hospital pharmacy for last 2 times and thought we woudl do the same this time as its quite easy for us - I work in Ealing and often have meetings in Acton so easy to pop into H Hosp whenever I need to.  i think that Homeplan have a helpline you can phone if you want to find out more

Good luck Cheery, glad that you have started the injections and hope you dont get too crazy with the side effects.  

Best wishes to the rest of the Hammersmith gang - hope you all doing fine 

Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya eveyone,

Katie I am really glad that you appointment went well yesterday, I always feel like I'm in good hands at the Hammersmith.

Still no sign of AF for me and i go away next week so it's bound to come on Monday so that i won't be able to go swimming or anything while we are away, its sods  law isn't it.
I also had the test for sticky blood and thankfully it came back normal.

Everyone's at so many different stages of treatment, It's so exciting.

Good luck Katie and Fion for next Thursday.

Jayne how did you get on Yesterday?

Well done Cheery i have everything crossed for you, I hope that you don't get to many side effects from the drugs.
I was very lucky last time and didn't have any side effects at all form the injections.

Loads love and LUCK to everyone.

Wendy Woo XXxXX


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Assessment went fine yesterday although hadn't gone with full bladder so had to stand by the water cooler for 10 mins drinking as much as I could.  Arranged for drugs to be delivered next Tuesday so it really does feel like it's getting near to starting again.  The lady at Home Plan (Jan) is absolutely lovely although I think it's all a bid to soften the blow of the cost - haven't paid for drugs before (GP paid for them on last 2 goes even though we were private)...what a shocker that was!!  

Katie, glad your appt went well - the bag thing is confusing as I had pen, swabs and bin in mine but the drug company were going to send me the lot again - told them not to bother but the bill didn't come down!  I'm on 250 Puregon which I think is basically the same as Gonal F..start CD2 and then antagonist (Orgalutran) to start CD6/day 5 of injections.  What's a sticky blood test - never heard of that? What did the nurse advise you about vitamins/protein?  I've just been taking the Sanatogen Pro-natal this time but it doesn't have Co-en 10 in it -  will start taking the Omega 3 capsule with high DHA in it from week before AF too.

Wanda, hope your scan went well - are staying at Hammersmith now or are you moving to a local hospital?

Cheery, how are you feeling - so pleased for you that you are starting soon  .  When I was down regging the worse side effects were the hot flushes - it was the middle of winter and I was sitting around in vest tops!  

Wendy, have a lovely holiday - anywhere nice? Fingers crossed for AF starting.

Sarah & Fion, have great weekends and hope all goes well next week for you both.
Love to all
Jayne xxx


----------



## mocronin (Aug 12, 2005)

I've had two unsuccessful IVFs at Hammersmith, and our feelings are mixed about the place too. I liked Mr Margara very much, but I felt the different people who helped with my treatment weren't talking to each other to deliver a unified and informed service. Our situation is complicated in that we have to use donor sperm as well, but I didn't think it should have posed a problem for them. I also think they should call their information packs 'instruction packs' instead because you have to keep track of all aspects of your treatment yourself - which is absolutely fine with me, as long as I know I'm the captain of my ship - I'm not being taken care of. 
Anyway, just be very proactive if you go with them. 
Good luck!
PS - anyone know anything about UCH?


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

Our 9wk scan went well yesterday .. we have now been signed off from the hammersmith ..

Alma may  glad your appointment went well , i hope you were able to get all your questions answered ..my purple bag was also empty  , but dont worry it will soon fill up once you get all the meds etc .!!!

Wendy woo  have a fab holiday , wear a white bikini  i am sure that will bring on Af  !!

Jayne  the scan went well , thanks , bubs has grown so much since our last scan 2 weeks ago , its now starting to take a shape , the head and also arm buds , dp says its like a mini monkey nut !!..  I am now signed off so am waiting for an appointment at my local hospital to mett the midwifes and also have my 12 week scan ... the cervical assesment is just like et so nothing to worry about ...

i have to pop out now but will be checking up on all you Hammersmit ladies regularly ..

Good luck to you all for your treatment , you are in good hands at the Hammersmith ..Dont fortget to use the nurses telephone number if you have any questions ,that was my lifeline even had it on speedial on my phone !! ...  ( sister Jo masters is great )

     

Love and good luck

Wanda
x x x


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello, is this the board where the Hammersmith Girlies post?  I've just been referred to Hammersmith.  Waiting for 1st appointment - will be ages as I'm NHS I expect.


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Thanks Katie for the tip about wheat grass being good for FSH - will have to look into that one if my levels are still high tomorrow. AF arrived today so I will be into the hospital tomorrow morning for my blood test and waiting for my tel call in the aftrenoon to see if its lower and I can go ahead with down regging!  Always hate waiting for the call... at least ive got plenty of work to distract me 
Sure your 3 weeks will fly by, sounds like you are all prepared with the supplements. 

Hi Clairol - .  - welcome to the site.  Hope you find it lots of help and support.  Hope the wait for an appointment isnt too long for you 

Hope all is well with the rest of the gang! 

Sarah


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Kate 
Thanks for the good luck note.  It was good news today as FSH down from 13 to 6 (!) so now its all systems go! have started down regging on the buserelin tonight   so fingers crossed that not too many side effects... 
will keep you posted. 
Good luck to you too - hope your assessment tomorrow goes well 
Sarah


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Hammersmith ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining in!







I've been attending Hammersmith for just over a year now. We started off NHS (which was so painfully sloooooowww







), so we went private and suddenly things started to happen...









I've had a lap & Hys and a abdominal myomectomy this year (we're so skint now!







) and we're trying naturally up 'til Christmas and then it's on to IVF for us. So although we may still sneak under the wire and manage a pgcy before we actually _need_ to have IVF







, I thought I'd better start familiarising myself with the procedure JIC - and when I saw this thread, I couldn't resist posting!


----------



## Chadwick (May 12, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

A big Hello to Clairol & Broodygirl & welcome to the Hammersmith thread. 

Sarah, so pleased for your FSH result    you must have been doing all the right things to get it down that low!  Hope the drugs aren't too horrible but not long to go now.

Katie, good luck tomorrow with the assessment - you'll be in & out in about 5 mins if mine was anything to go by.

Wanda, great news about the scan - it must be soooooo exciting - which hospital will you go to now?

Fion, hope your co-ordination appt goes well tomorrow.

Cheery, how are you going with the drugs? - hope they haven't sent you mad yet.  Will be away 'up north' at my parents till next Tuesday so I hope eveything goes fab for the scan on the 23rd.  

My drugs came on Tuesday - massive delivery box and such little contents!  It's all a bit real again now and I'm just wishing the next 2 weeks away so I can start although those needles look a bit scary   I'm popping all sorts of pills and have upped the protein intake which may account for my expanding waistline!

Loads of love to everyone
Jayne xx


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Hammersmith Ladies  ....  , 

Just thought I would pop in and see how you are all doing .... 

Sounds like things are starting to move on for you all , which is good ., 

Once you get the ball rolling it goes so quick ..  I can clearly remember having my coordination appointment and praying for AF as soon as possibe afterwards .. .. Next the injections , then the ec then et and now I am 10 weeks PG .. It all only seems like yesterday and really did go so quickly ...

For those that are due to start the jabs , pleae dont worry .. I was so scared about the side effects that I read , I even apologised to family and dp before startiing for any 'unusual ' behaviuor I may show .. I felt fine the whole time and can honestly say that did not have any side effects at all ..  Bloatingon the stims but that was it for the whole dr and stimming . 

I have manged to get this far with only taking 2 days off work , 1 for ec and 1 for et .. 

I truly think a positive frame of mind can help overcome and outweigh anything ,,  I felt so happy when I started the injections and drugs that my dp said i was better than usual !! ... I think it was because I had put my foot on the first rung of the ladder and was so releived to at least be able to try for our dream baby ..

I am now in the care of my local hospital  St Marys Hosp , Praed Street ..and am waiting for my first midwife appointment . Wow that sounds strange !!

Good luck to everyone  , stay positive  and believe in your dream ...Take each day as it comes ..

Sending you all hugs and positive vibes

Love
Wanda                        
x x


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Chadwick & AlmaMay for the welcomes!  

I'm absolutely itching to get going on IVF!  I tried to talk DH into it for next month but he and our consultant said it was not a good idea yet and that we should give ourselves a chance naturally.  The fact that we got a BFP last month, which didn't stick   has convinced them both that we can do it... and I suppose they are right... it just that it took me 3 years or so to get pg the first time and four years after that to get pg the 2nd time and neither of them stuck...   so I don't have that much faith in my saggy old body any more.

I know that doesn't make much sense... I'm just getting a bit desperate here!


----------



## fion (May 12, 2005)

hi all
i am now at edinburgh on my sisters computer heading up north for a few days - flippen computers - we are on aol and have been having problems - if any one has any ideas let me know.  will have to sort it out when i get back - but its been driving me mad.
went to hammersmith yesterday and had a nice lond chat with 'rosie' who was very nice.  have found out how much the drugs are £885 . wow lots of money.  mr trew wants me to go on gonaf 225mg.
really wish we could have met up katie but of course i havent been able to access this site.
now i think we have to leave it till october as my dh needs another sperm test, we have booked to go away and i am ment to start on the 6th.  we have so many things happening that week.  i am really disappointed so need to speak to dh tonite to find out whats going on.  oh joy.
it was lovely to catch up on all your news just now - my thoughts are with you all.
take great care and enjoy the rest of the sunny summer - was at the festival today which was fun with my sis and her two ddaughters.
regards fion


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello ladies, hope you are all happy and smiley!!!  

Well after 2 weeks of 'mad-jabs' (buserilin) I'm off to the clinic tomorrow for my baseline scan then, fingers crossed, it's on to the Gonal F. Hope they don't make me anymore goldfish like otherwise I won't even be able to find my way home    

Seems like it's been ages since I started and I'm really getting excited (although I know I shouldn't   ). Can't wait to get the ET over and done with.

Anyway, just thought I'd update... hope all is well with you and sending you lots and lots of   

Cheery x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi everyone
Lots of luck cheery for tomorrow    
hope you are all nicely "suppressed" and ready for the next stage.  Sure it will be no time before ET day for you.  Hope you havent been too bad on the Buserelin  .  I am on my 6th day so far and so far so good. going on past experience it usually doesnt hit me until a bit later when I will burst into floods of tears over absolutely nothing!   Lucky thing that you are almost past this bit now!! 

Katie, the ET is by ultrasound guidance, so you and partner can watch on screen and then they print you out a photo of this plus a pic of your embies magnified hundreds of times!  its the best bit of the treatment! 

Hi fion, glad your co-ordination appointment went well - Rosie is really nice isnt she, very calming

Hope everyone else is doing well, keep us posted
Take care 
Sarah


----------



## woo (May 7, 2005)

Hiya ladies,

Hope that everyone is well.

How are you doing Cheery? not going to mad on the injections i hope!!

Hows everyone else getting on?

Well im back from my hols and i had an ok time, As good as a holiday with your inlaws can be i suppose. weather was lovely and i do feel quite relaxed. i even managed to go swimming yey.
Still no sign of AF yet, this is my longest cycle yet poo, 82 days and we were suposed to start our treatment next week so thats going to put us really behind. Bugger i may become a October cycler now im going to ask for a scan if AF has'n arrived my next week.
I don't know what else i can do?

Love
Woo
xXx


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

hello all  

Well I had my scan this morning and all seemed fine. The nurse took what felt like a bucket of blood and sent me on my way. This afternoon that 'drop dead gorgeous' italian doctor called to say I've got the go ahead... so there it is, Thursday I start my Gonal F   how exciting!

Still confused about my EC date as it all seems dependent on how well I stim    Ahh well, just have to sit tight I suppose   

Hope you are all well? Sending lots of    

Cheery x


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

thats good news cheery - good luck with starting the stimming today  
It shouldnt be long before your EC - anywhere between 1- 2 weeks usually but depends how quickly you respond to the drugs.  It took me 5 days the first time (even the docs were shocked!) and 14 the next.  Both times I produced the same number of eggs so think timing can just vary alot.  Anyway, wont be long for you, just take it easy and stay relaxed

Hope everyone else doing OK? 

Take care 
Sarah 
ps.  anyone else met this italian doctor?! - he must be new! will look out for him next week


----------



## Button x (Aug 25, 2005)

Hello everyone,

It sounds like there's lots of activity with the hammersmith ladies
I'm starting my first icsi treatment with Dr Lavery & feeling very scared by the whole experience. I felt really positive at first but now I'm getting nervous as it gets closer. 

I'm due to start the day 21 injections in a few weeks (I'm fine but man is infertile) but haven't had the session with the nurse yet. I'm sure I read that you just injected for 2 weeks without any hospital visits, then all the hospital visits started after the 14th day. Is this true as [email protected] trying to book a holiday to coincide with visits etc.. does anyone know.

Lots of luck to you all.
Button x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home Hammersmith ladies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35694.new#new


----------

